# You know you're a mom when: *



## kalyrra

Taking your child anywhere for a few hours is like packing for a weekend. 

You no longer immediately change you/your child's shirt the second it gets some spit up on it. 

The laundry is being washed for the 3rd time in a row because you keep forgetting to put it in the dryer. 

You can't wait for your baby to take a nap so you can get something accomplished... then you spend his/her entire nap watching them sleep. 

"Wheels on the Bus" or "London Bridge" is on constant replay in your head at night while you're trying to fall asleep.

You've googled "how to remove (insert stain here) from carpet".

You can't remember the last time you watched something that wasn't animated. 

You've shot out of bed and made it halfway down the hall before your mind has even registered that you heard the baby crying.

Sometimes you don't get to take a shower before noon - the next day. 

You've never had a heart so full of love. :flower:

Your "alone" time usually consists of Daddy babysitting the kids while you clean something. 

You find yourself rocking back and forth even when you're not holding the baby. 

If you actually still carry a purse, instead of cosmetics it now has random toys, pacifiers, burp rags and cheerios.


----------



## Palestrina

When going to the grocery store alone feels like a vacation.


----------



## CormacksGirl

Palestrina said:


> When going to the grocery store alone feels like a vacation.

Never mind the grocery store, going to the loo alone is like a vacation!!!:haha:


----------



## x__amour

When I drive to work and can turn on my rear speakers and listen to MY music. :lol:


----------



## Charlee

When you go through 5 outfits a day because banana looks so much better on mummy.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

When smelling a but is a normal part of your day.


----------



## Reidfidleir

When you have plan your wardrobe before going out just in case lo needs to nurse. 
( can't wear a dress, that shirt won't do with a nursing bra, etc etc)

You have pacifiers stuck in random places throughout your house and car and bag but NEVER seem to have one handy!

You have one hairstyle. Up in a ponytail.


----------



## LeoTheLion

When DS or DD isn't with you but you still feel the need to shout out chop choo when a train goes past or nee Naaah when a fire engine goes past :)


----------



## rocknrolla

Your living room floor often has things on it that just shouldn't be there! Wooden spoons and various other kitchen implements, empty wipes packets (cos they're SO much more fun than those expensive toys we bought!) old shoe boxes etc.


----------



## MummyMana

When hoovering has somehow made it into the "me time" category


----------



## dizzy65

when you answer a question to an adult and end up answering it like you would to a child

when you laugh at people that complain they only got to sleep in tell 9

when you get excited that the phone rings so you have a real conversation


----------



## july2013

When your wallet has more pictures of yours kids than money


----------



## SisterRose

When LO has been in bed for almost an hour but you're still watching cbeebies :-s


----------



## SisterRose

When you tell other adults you'll be back in a second because you need a "wee wee" and then realize you're talking to another adult :-s


----------



## mj2004

When your out with no children (which isn't often)! When you get up to use the restroom and tell everyone you have to go pee pee!


----------



## MamaE

When plain Cheerios taste good

When you can actually use the bathroom while reading a book out loud with a little someone standing next to you with her hand on your leg

When you narrate your entire day, "Look! Mommy washes her hair just like baby girl!"

When the ABCs has magically replaced any other song you'd normally get stuck on

When you actually understand why your mother used to be _*so tired*_!!!!!!


----------



## MamaE

Oh! And when you quote Disney movies/show in everyday life, like they're pearls to live by...


----------



## Bon18

When you know the words to every single song by the imagination movers... and you find yourself singing them in the shower :wacko:


----------



## ThinkPositiv

You cling wrap the glass of wine you didn't finish because you were too tired to even drink it!


----------



## Palestrina

When you sing the theme song to Big Cook Little Cook in the shower.



july2013 said:


> When your wallet has more pictures of yours kids than money

Ha I didn't know anybody still did that! I carry all my pictures on my phone. In fact I'm sooooo annoying because whenever someone asks me how LO's doing I annoyingly say "that's my cue" and pull out my phone. Ugh I'm annoyed even thinking about it but I can't help myself!


----------



## kalyrra

Palestrina said:


> july2013 said:
> 
> 
> When your wallet has more pictures of yours kids than money
> 
> Ha I didn't know anybody still did that! I carry all my pictures on my phone. In fact I'm sooooo annoying because whenever someone asks me how LO's doing I annoyingly say "that's my cue" and pull out my phone. Ugh I'm annoyed even thinking about it but I can't help myself!Click to expand...

I literally have 450 pictures in my phone, and I think the pictures that are NOT my child might amount to around 75. :haha:


----------



## Katy Bug

When you ask your husband to watch LO so you can make a trip to the store just to get away for a while.

When you lick your finger and try to get something off LO's face or wipe down their hair.


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/9489AC10-0BFE-4B7F-9B0B-28F306BBA7F6-5631-0000037C29024924.jpg


----------



## Cinnamon Girl

When your two year old watches you poo but the man you have been with for thirteen years has never evwn seen you pee


----------



## Raggydoll

When your life has become a musical, you have a song for every occaision and if not you can make one up.


----------



## chasemanzmum

When you watch barney all day (and know 95% of the songs by heart)

When you no longer pack for a trip on the fly, but prepare the night before


----------



## chasemanzmum

kalyrra said:


> Taking your child anywhere for a few hours is like packing for a weekend.
> 
> You no longer immediately change you/your child's shirt the second it gets some spit up on it.
> 
> The laundry is being washed for the 3rd time in a row because you keep forgetting to put it in the dryer.
> 
> You can't wait for your baby to take a nap so you can get something accomplished... then you spend his/her entire nap watching them sleep.
> 
> "Wheels on the Bus" or "London Bridge" is on constant replay in your head at night while you're trying to fall asleep.
> 
> You've googled "how to remove (insert stain here) from carpet".
> 
> You can't remember the last time you watched something that wasn't animated.
> 
> You've shot out of bed and made it halfway down the hall before your mind has even registered that you heard the baby crying.
> 
> Sometimes you don't get to take a shower before noon - the next day.
> 
> You've never had a heart so full of love. :flower:
> 
> Your "alone" time usually consists of Daddy babysitting the kids while you clean something.
> 
> You find yourself rocking back and forth even when you're not holding the baby.
> 
> If you actually still carry a purse, instead of cosmetics it now has random toys, pacifiers, burp rags and cheerios.

TMI Alert! When you leave the bathroom door open. Just to be sure your baby/toddler/kids aren't getting into anything they shouldn't while you potty.


----------



## Bevziibubble

chasemanzmum said:


> kalyrra said:
> 
> 
> Taking your child anywhere for a few hours is like packing for a weekend.
> 
> You no longer immediately change you/your child's shirt the second it gets some spit up on it.
> 
> The laundry is being washed for the 3rd time in a row because you keep forgetting to put it in the dryer.
> 
> You can't wait for your baby to take a nap so you can get something accomplished... then you spend his/her entire nap watching them sleep.
> 
> "Wheels on the Bus" or "London Bridge" is on constant replay in your head at night while you're trying to fall asleep.
> 
> You've googled "how to remove (insert stain here) from carpet".
> 
> You can't remember the last time you watched something that wasn't animated.
> 
> You've shot out of bed and made it halfway down the hall before your mind has even registered that you heard the baby crying.
> 
> Sometimes you don't get to take a shower before noon - the next day.
> 
> You've never had a heart so full of love. :flower:
> 
> Your "alone" time usually consists of Daddy babysitting the kids while you clean something.
> 
> You find yourself rocking back and forth even when you're not holding the baby.
> 
> If you actually still carry a purse, instead of cosmetics it now has random toys, pacifiers, burp rags and cheerios.
> 
> TMI Alert! When you leave the bathroom door open. Just to be sure your baby/toddler/kids aren't getting into anything they shouldn't while you potty.Click to expand...

My toddler just follows me to the toilet and repeatedly points at my vagina, saying 'that! that!' :dohh:


----------



## rocknrolla

When everything you pick up to use is either covered in dribble or has bits missing from the corners! Your purse/ wallet, books, coasters, tv remote, library card, socks/ clothes in general...she'd eat my shoes if i let her near them! I swear it's like having a dog only with smaller teeth!


----------



## diggory77

When everything in your changing bag is sticky because a bottle of calpol exploded in there.

When you realise you're talking to your childless friends about your babies nappies since they've started weaning and they have a stunned look on their faces.


----------



## LadyBelle

When you say "please get your head out of the toilet!"

When doing laundry is a major operation because you have to go through each article to see if it needs pre-treated!

When you have an answer each of the ten thousand why's you get in a one minute conversation!

When you actually do get out for a bit and you spend the whole time thinking about your LO and wanting to be home with them.

When LO has good clothes, play clothes and dress clothes and you can't understand why DH can't keep them straight.

When you have to hide while eating ice cream cause you don't want to share :lol:

When the most rotten day can be turned around by one slobbery kiss!


----------



## w8ing4bean

When youve changed yours and babys outfit 3 times in a couple of hours due to wee/poo/sick explosions. And u dont care!


----------



## HappyAnjeL

a friend posts a picture on Facebook of their child and your first thought is "That baby isn't strapped in correctly!" or something along those lines.


----------



## Tess.ie

HappyAnjeL said:


> a friend posts a picture on Facebook of their child and your first thought is "That baby isn't strapped in correctly!" or something along those lines.

or alternatively "my baby is so much cuter"!!!!!!


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Tess.ie said:


> HappyAnjeL said:
> 
> 
> a friend posts a picture on Facebook of their child and your first thought is "That baby isn't strapped in correctly!" or something along those lines.
> 
> or alternatively "my baby is so much cuter"!!!!!!Click to expand...

OH is so much worse for this than I am! every baby we see he will say "What a cute baby" followed by "but not nearly as cute as Abby!"


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I don't know if this has been said already but I only realised it for myself this weekend for myself, 

You know you're a mum when you can't drink a cup of tea hot because you're not used to it


----------



## chasemanzmum

You know your a mom when... You go from 4 babies to 5. And the 5th one is your DH.
You know your a mom when... you wait till kids are in bed not to sneak a snack but to secretly sneak clean.
You know your a mom when... You have to spell out bad words to cuss and your 3 year old knows how to spell and guesses the word correctly.
You know your a mom when... You don't get complements on how good you look from your DH; but from your kids instead
You know your a mom when... You don't look forward to getting money. But hugs, lots of sloppy kisses and "I love you.".


----------



## rocknrolla

...before you take yourself off to bed you turn the tv to cbeebies, put the sharp slate coasters out of reach and block off all 'danger zones'!


----------



## deafgal

You know you are a mom when you slam the brakes, instinctively you reach out your arm to the back seat to protect your kids rather they are there or not (done this many times with my older son)


----------



## Beccaboop

When youd rather have a dead hand than move your sleeping baby and wake him up!!


----------



## sandilion

kalyrra said:


> Taking your child anywhere for a few hours is like packing for a weekend.
> 
> You no longer immediately change you/your child's shirt the second it gets some spit up on it.
> 
> The laundry is being washed for the 3rd time in a row because you keep forgetting to put it in the dryer.
> 
> You can't wait for your baby to take a nap so you can get something accomplished... then you spend his/her entire nap watching them sleep.
> 
> "Wheels on the Bus" or "London Bridge" is on constant replay in your head at night while you're trying to fall asleep.
> 
> You've googled "how to remove (insert stain here) from carpet".
> 
> You can't remember the last time you watched something that wasn't animated.
> 
> You've shot out of bed and made it halfway down the hall before your mind has even registered that you heard the baby crying.
> 
> Sometimes you don't get to take a shower before noon - the next day.
> 
> You've never had a heart so full of love. :flower:
> 
> Your "alone" time usually consists of Daddy babysitting the kids while you clean something.
> 
> You find yourself rocking back and forth even when you're not holding the baby.
> 
> If you actually still carry a purse, instead of cosmetics it now has random toys, pacifiers, burp rags and cheerios.

haha to all of these, love them and I do them all. Including STILL watching him on and off while he sleeps rather than getting things done. OR if im not watching him, i miss him. And i tend to ponder around; missing him. 

You know you;re a mum when you actually still watch cbeebies after LO has gone down for a nap :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

...when you haven't taken a shower longer than 5 minutes in months and your hairy legs show it.

...when you go anywhere without LO and you hear a baby cry your heart skips a beat. And you always feel like you're forgetting something if you don't have them with you to strap them into the carseat.

...when you know a half dozen children's books by heart. 

...when you can change a diaper and make a bottle with your eyes closed.

...when chasing LO and stepping over baby gates is your only form of exercise.

...when there's nothing on your coffee table but rubber edges.

...when your dresser drawers become baskets.

...when you stub your toe and immediately start your labor breathing.

That's all I can think up for now...but I second the rocking even when I'm not holding the baby, a purse full of diapers and toys, using the bathroom with the door open, singing kids songs from toys and tv. Sooo funny!


----------



## ImSoTired

...You know where all the creaky floorboards are in LO's room and the hallway.

:haha: I'm loving this new section!


----------



## TwinTV

When you know you'll never have a deep sleep again because your mind is always on them

When you realise everything you talk about comes back to being baby related

When you say your facebook profile won't turn into a typical mummy profile and then realise your cover photo and profile picture are of your little one(s) and all you ever upload are pics of them or statuses about them

When arguments over who slept longer with your partner are a serious thing hahaha


----------



## ChimChims

When DTD is random, quick, and stops midway because of a crying baby.

Or when you just get used to DTD with the tiny little eyes still in the room and think "God forgive me!" bc you just need the mommy/daddy time so badly!

Or when you finally try to ignore the crying bc older sibling is playing with the baby, and STILL get interrupted with a knock at the door "CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TAKE THIS BABY?!?!" 

You can tell where I am presently, can't you? *sigh* Momma needs some lovin... lol


----------



## Jaylynne

You start hearing yourself saying the same phrases to your kids that your parents used to say to you (and they actually make sense now!) 

Getting a full nights sleep is like winning the lottery

When you read news stories about bad things happening to kids you can't read anymore because you automatically put your LO's face on that poor baby.

When someone shows off their newly decorated nursery for their unborn baby on facebook and you actually wonder if you should mention that crib bumpers aren't the greatest idea for newborns

When you'd rather get whatever illness your child has than see them suffer. 

When your son has better clothes and shoes than you do.

When every little thing he does is magical and he's the most brilliant child ever

When you realize that there's no purer love than that of a mother for her child and you'd do anything to protect them.


----------



## ImSoTired

...When your cuss words have turned very G rated. "oh sugar!" etc...lol


----------



## MissyMojo

you get your kids dressed but stay in your jammies cos why make more washing for yourself

you have wires selotaped to walls and hidden by cushions

you have nothing nice lower than 4ft.

your teething child chewing on the sofa doesn't phase you

caffeine becomes a staple food in your diet

going to bed at 9/10pm is no longer "for old people" but essential

your bath tub is filled with toys and you only remove them If your going to be shaving your legs!


----------



## jandksmommy

When you realize it's been months since you got to drink your morning coffee while it was still hot.

When you buy shirts based solely on how well the color and pattern will hide a spit up stain.

When the only time you get to clean the bathroom is while you are stuck in there supervising toddler bath and splash.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

You know your a mum when youre looking your LO's poop up on google! size, colour, type, feel! ewww! id NEVER have even looked at my own poop before i had my first, and now i find myself staring their pooey nappies in the face every time! making sure all is in good order! checking google to make sure its normal! jees, what us mothers do for them! :haha: xx


----------



## Racheldigger

...when you panic if it's been quiet for more than five minutes.

...when no matter how important an errand you went out on, you turn round and go back five miles down the road because LO's fallen asleep in the car seat.

...when going to work feels like a luxury because you can use the toilet with the door locked.


----------



## mush23

When you can do almost anything with one hand
When you realise you and dh are only using facial expressions to communicate cos the baby has FINALLY gone to sleep 
When the check list to leave the house is: keys, phone, purse, dummy 
When smelling like anything but vomit at the end of the day is an achievement 
When you can make up a song about anything


----------



## kimberleyrobx

You know your a mum when you cant stop your feet twitching from all the foot rocking you did when LO was in a bouncer! My foot still rocks back and forth out of habit!

You know your a mum when you go out somewhere without your LO's and you dont know what to do with your hands because theyre usually holding onto the buggy handles! :haha: xx

You know your a mum when your in the shower or blow drying your hair and you keep turning it off every few seconds ADAMANT you can hear your LO crying! Or if your in another room from LO and you keep peeking through the door every few seconds thinking your missing their cries! Its all in my head! 

You know your a mum when you check on your LO umpteen times an hour at night time when theyre in bed!

You know your a mum when you skip breakfast every morning but make sure your LO's are full to the brim, just because 'its a waste of time!' or 'aint nobody got time for that!'


----------



## rocknrolla

Lol @ ain't nobody got time for that! 

You know you're a mum when you feel like you spent all day looking for crayons and half crayons, and there's still only 5 in the box (WHERE do they go?!) 

When you've developed a gymnasts balance as everytime you try to do chores you have to make sure you don't keep knocking over your 'ankle-clinger/ leg-climber'! 

When your friends all start having babies and you think 'would second-hand toys/clothes be acceptable presents?' really, tho- would they?!


----------



## Haydensmom92

-You cant go to the bathroom without a toddler chasing you and screaming/banging on the door
-You are babysitting and you say "its ok come to mommy" even when they arent your kids... AWKWARD happened once...
-You look forward to what happens next in the next episode of my little ponys...

those ae a couple of em....


----------



## Jadie

Hehe my little pony! I hope I don't have that with fin... I might prefer it to boys cartoons tho!


----------



## rocknrolla

When you've had a poo with a toddler sat on your lap. Dignity?! That went out the window with pregnancy and i haven't seen it since.,


----------



## Foogirl

You eat a soggy half chewed biscuit or piece of toast because it is handed to you with imploring eyes and a "share with mummy"


----------



## Jadie

You're so used to saying shhhhh shhhhhh shhhhhhh at a crying baby that you say intro the dog as well :/


----------



## NerdyMama

When you get mama tourettes talking on the phone. I can barely go two sentences without d saying something to the kiddos lol


----------



## heyyydayyy

When you're in the middle of changing an explosive diaper and the Jehovah's Witness are at your door saying, "Knock knock...we brought magazines!" and your reply is, "Sorry can't come to the door, I have poop on my hands!" :haha: Yes, this happened the other day.


----------



## rocknrolla

When you volunteer yourself as house bound for a few days cos nobodys sleeping thanks to an unpredictable toddler. Sometimes the real world seems pretty distant, but they definitely don't need to witness the state that is me at the mo!


----------



## Jadie

When sleep is a fantasy!


----------



## rocknrolla

When some days you just allow the emptying out of everything in reach, snacking freely and generally making more mess than usually acceptable. Anything to keep lo from crying AGAIN! 

Lol can you tell we're on week 2 of terrible sleep!


----------



## adrie

When you actually reminisce about how easy it was to get out of bed and just go to the loo before baby because now you are lucky to be able to just go immediately when you need to, at any time! And you are actually grateful for an undisturbed break there!


----------



## NerdyMama

When going to the bathroom is a planned event. When you take a relaxing bath and end up with rubber duckies visiting you. When you get puked on and don't care because they are sick... Unfortunately had that happen 2 days ago.. Ewwww.


----------



## Groovychick

Jadie said:


> When sleep is a fantasy!

I second that! :winkwink:


----------



## jelissamo

...when nap time becomes a sacred time and if you have a busy day out and they fall asleep in the car you freak out because you know when you get them out of the car they'll wake up and you've lost your free time. 

...when being thrown up on is normal. and you've invested in every possible laundry cleaner out there.

...when you find pictures on your phone that your kid has taken :)

...when you dont carry a purse, its just the diaper bag. OR you just try to cram all your kids stuff in your purse on the fly (what's the point).

...when you actually say "give me those boogies!" to your kids. anybody else picking boogers is nasty

...when you do a mental check before leaving but after getting in the car you forget something and make a run back into the house and end up remembering something else too.

...when date night alone is just watching a movie at home with pizza and ice cream and yet you still miss your baby!


----------



## ForeverAutumn

you no longer feel squeamish over poo, sick or bogeys


----------



## ForeverAutumn

Jadie said:


> You're so used to saying shhhhh shhhhhh shhhhhhh at a crying baby that you say intro the dog as well :/

oh gosh this is me!! i found myself shushing the cat!!


----------



## Wriggley

as someone else said - rewashing the same wash load multiple times because you keep forgetting to put in the dryer 

you are constantly singing - chocolatte because the only holiday that you can bring yourself to take 2 small children on is Butlins :/ 

when you answer the door but cant open it properly because you have a small child hanging off the handle


----------



## Squiggy

You know you're a mom when: 
you get more excited about going to the baby store than anywhere else!


----------



## chasemanzmum

kmbabycrazy said:


> I don't know if this has been said already but I only realised it for myself this weekend for myself,
> 
> You know you're a mum when you can't drink a cup of tea hot because you're not used to it

What is hot tea? LOL mine starts out that way. but from one thing or another ends up ice cold.


----------



## tiffanygraff

no...............


----------



## NerdyMama

When the only writing apparatus you can find close to you is a crayon 

When you reach into your stylin leather jacket and pull out toddler socks a crayon and a baby wipe! Nothing says cool like that lol


----------



## Groovychick

When you go to put on your favourite top/trousers on and realise its covered in something unmentionable and in fact have nothing else to wear. :dohh:


----------



## MellyH

Wriggley said:


> as someone else said - rewashing the same wash load multiple times because you keep forgetting to put in the dryer

Oh lord, I do this now and I don't even have kids yet to blame. :lol:


----------



## TattieHattie

My daughter changes the wash cycle every time so clothes get over washed in this house. And then she turns the dryer off too! 

You know your a mum when:
You put on clean trousers, look down five minutes later only to find snot, food or just mess stuck to them.


----------



## deafgal

....when silent means trouble.


----------



## zanDark

...when you try to rock the dog to sleep if he climbs on your lap for cuddles :haha:
...even when at 4am even though you're so sleepy your eyes won't stop watering, your baby's smile makes you want to never let go


----------



## BabyMamma93

TattieHattie said:


> *My daughter changes the wash cycle every time so clothes get over washed in this house. And then she turns the dryer off too!
> *
> You know your a mum when:
> You put on clean trousers, look down five minutes later only to find snot, food or just mess stuck to them.

You know your a mum-to-be when you buy a new washing machine that has 'child-lock' & a 12 minute wash cycle ;) 
The child lock also had my dogs in mind like :)
i know the title said 'you know your a MOM when' but id like to add..
You know your a mum-to-be when..
everytime you hear a name you say it a few times to see if you like it for your baby..
you think a blue/pink baby bottle is 'cute' 
you think about getting a sky/virgin package rather than freeview so it has more baby/child packages
you talk about nothing other than pregnancy, labour and babies with your friends that have just had babies....

sorry if i killed this thread, just wanted to add as there isnt a thread for 'you know your a mum to be when'


----------



## despttc

Every time I change my baby's diaper, he pees on me


----------



## hayz_baby

When you let oh know your going to the loo by stating you are going for a "wee wee"


----------



## AngelofTroy

When you sing songs and read stories leaving the last word off because you know LO wants to finish everything line!


----------



## BettieB

When the kids are in bed, but youve had cartoons on for the last couple hours!! Oops


----------



## Groovychick

When your toddler goes on incessantly about wanting chocolate/ice cream/a cake and when you finally give in they take one bite/lick/sniff and declare they don't want any more. :dohh:


----------



## Gemmamuk

When you refer to yourself as mummy then realise your kids aren't even around lmao!!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

You shout "ECHO" in a tunnel and then realise you don't have your toddler with you...


----------



## Groovychick

You've just got dressed and your baby/toddler poos/vomits/wipes their hands over you. :dohh:


----------



## SarahBear

... when you say the sentence "potties aren't hats."
... when to have to explain that one cannot drink from one's own nipple (Violet discovered her nipples and tried putting it in her mouth and then asked for help when she was unsuccessful.)
... when "butt" isn't just something that poop comes out of, but an exciting new vocabulary word.


----------



## Mummytobe85

You know your a mummy...

when your even lucky to have more than 4 hours a sleep each night

when you have to get to bed first so your guaranteed a spot :haha:

when everytime you go out, you cant resist spoiling your kids :dohh:

when you say in public mummy needs to go potty

when your literally shouting at your daughter, dont pee yet... dont pee yet and running like 40mph whilst pushing a pram and making sure LO is following close by

when you sit on the sofa and find something digging into your butt (always happens) :haha:


----------



## hayz_baby

Looking after 2 toddlers and wondering why you don't have a job as a UN diplomat


----------



## mommasquirrel

Absolutely love these posts...I'm laughing so much today. Thank you everyone for sharing your stories and tidbits.


----------



## Left wonderin

When you know every character in the night garden and love the bedtime story lol...
Peeing with a passenger ;) 
A top with two stains is passable ;) lol


----------



## mystica

A 10-minute shower with the door locked feels like a day at the spa


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol love it :)


----------



## SarahBear

...when you have to say "You have to put your clothes on before we leave."


----------



## Groovychick

When your children opt to use you as their climbing frame, trampoline, slide etc. :haha:


----------



## wookie130

When you use the sentence, "But it's only pee!" :rofl:


----------



## BabyMamma93

When you clean sick of your self with a baby wipe before returning to work..
i cant believe i said this but.. 'Malakai please dont touch Jr's bum' (Jr is my dog -_-)
after that i also said 'No Malakai you cant grab THAT'... use your imagination, again on my dog


----------



## mum140381

every time you go for a poo someone wants u shouting mum 

u think sitting down for 10 min is a good rest

walking round with ur boobies out all day when breastfeeding

u cant have a bar of chocolate to ur self anymore

if u get time to brush ur hair in the morning its a luxury

you have to hide your jewelry or the girls will be wearing it 

i have loads more lol


----------



## lindseymw

When you get home, make a cupa, sit down and put the TV on. 30 mins later, you realise you have been watching Fireman Sam whilst the children are at School/Nursery.

Getting halfway to work only to realise you are singing Let It Go/Do You Wanna Build A Snowman at the top of your voice with the windows down....and no children in the car.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Loving all these posts, a lot sound familiar! 

You know you're a mum when...
You would rather have freezing arms and shoulders than pull the duvet up cos lo is asleep in your bed again.

You can't remember the last time you had 5 mins in bed cuddled up to hubby without being disturbed.

You have a bath and your lo is constantly tweaking and pulling your nipples.,.and then pointing at your lady bits.

You spend money on their clothes rather than yours.

You're always on the look out for good eye cream or concealer for those tired eyes!

All the cups and mugs are half full cos you never get to finish a drink.

The evil stare you give dh for coughing or sniffing when you've just got them to sleep.

They always have clean clothes but you don't. 

If you're leaving the house on your own you stand there frisking yourself for ages wondering what you've forgotten...because surely you cant just need a purse phone and keys?!

The phrase...you can't have that....is second nature.

Being given the night off by dh or in laws...but not being able to sleep. 

You know where the baby aisle is in every shop in a 10 mile radius. 

Loads more I can't think of right now! :)


----------



## Sarah lo

You've been out at toddler group and then walked around the supermarket, then got home only to realise that your top has been on inside out the whole time :dohh:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Lol I love these--so many are very familiar!!

You are pushing a cart through the grocery store, and when the baby throws up straight down the front of your shirt, (on the inside, of course) and this makes the 4 year old laugh hysterically...all you can do is roll your eyes and laugh along. Because really...what choice do you have lol?


----------



## EllieBean

When silence isn't gold, but highly suspicious because it probably means that your child is off doing something they shouldn't be doing and it's time to investigate.


----------



## spurtcast

When you trade in for a van


----------



## SoBlessedMama

When both of the kids are down for a nap, yet I sat in a trance and watched 20 minutes of Octonauts because that's what the TV was set on. And the worst part is, when it ended, I wanted to do a Google search to see just what kind of bugs live on sperm whales lol.


----------



## SarahBear

When you have to ask someone to not smoosh their face into your butt.

When you have to explain to someone that we don't splash our hands in pee puddles.


----------



## BabyMamma93

when you sit watching Cebeebies, because uve gotten that used to watching it you actually like it,
the other day i was dying for a wee, OH asked me to bring something from upstairs, so i said i will because im going to the loo in a min.. 5 mins later 'thought you was going to the loo'
'erm i am im just...'
i didn't dare admit it but i soo wanted to watch the rest of whatever was on!!


----------



## Tristansmom

Dunno if this has been mentioned yet, but when your single-with-no-kids coworker mentions how EXTREMELY BUSY they are, while you complete the same workload as they do while also juggling calls from the school, coordinating extracurricular activities, making a doctor's appointment, and booking a babysitter for Friday so you can actually have a date night with your OH.... all before coffee break. :rolleyes:


----------



## BabyMamma93

ive been sat at work singing the song from M's toy phone all day i wouldnt mind its not discreet it goes
'i make calls on my phone, & take photos all day its a really funny way for me to play, the phoneis ringing, who can it be? its baby Minnie, come & play with me'

ughh!!

the other day i was also sat with a toy phone M got for xmas its 2 years plus.. its a fireman sam one and it will say things like 'we need to organise a search party, press the blue button, or 'who is wearing overalls' and you need to press the correct button, well i think i was sat for 10 mins struggling to do it, ive never seen fireman sam so i have no idea who the people are, when its asking to press 'penny' i was asking my OH who 'penny' is, i think he thought i was losing it :haha:


----------

